# Curtis Withers signed to Summer League Bobcats



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Withers, who averaged 16.1 points and 11.3 rebounds in his senior season, was not drafted Wednesday night, but will join the Bobcats as a free agent.


http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/14935667.htm

I think he has a real a chance of making the team, but we would peobably put him at PF to take Lonny Baxter's place.

Possible Undrafted players to be added to Summer League team:

Tarence Kinsey 6'6" SG South Carolina
Justin Gray 6'2" PG Wake Forest
Kenny Adeleke 6'8" PF Hartford
Viktor Keirou 6'6" SG Europe
Pops Mensau-Bonsu 6'9" PF/C George Washington
Nik Caner-Medley 6'8" SF Maryland
Brandon Bowman 6'8" SF/PF Georgetown

These are all of the players we worked out but were not drafted. Added with Morrison,R.Hollins,Felton,May,A.Anderson,K.Burleson.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/14935667.htm
> 
> I think he has a real a chance of making the team, but we would peobably put him at PF to take Lonny Baxter's place.


First off, is anyone surprised Baxter's not around anymore :laugh:

I'm always iffy about undrafted players. I tend to think if they're worth having, somebody would've drafted them. I mean, come on, you can't even get picked in the second round?? That said, Withers looks like he can probably at least fill the sneakers of a guy who never got any minutes.



> Possible Undrafted players to be added to Summer League team:
> 
> Tarence Kinsey 6'6" SG South Carolina
> Justin Gray 6'2" PG Wake Forest
> ...


I don't know anything about most of these guys, but Keirou and Gray might be worth some time and effort. Not knowing what's going to happen with Brevin Knight, having an extra 1 stashed away might be a good idea, and a decent 2 in reserve wouldn't be bad either. (I love Matt Carroll--he's my favorite Bobcat--but Charlotte's still too thin at SG to pass up a chance at an easy-to-get shooting guard.)

Laurie


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Withers is a great player, and could help out the team. I would also like to see Pops Mensau Bonsu make, I've seen him play live, he's a talent.


----------



## Geraldmutumbo (Jul 1, 2006)

endora60 said:


> First off, is anyone surprised Baxter's not around anymore :laugh:
> 
> I'm always iffy about undrafted players. I tend to think if they're worth having, somebody would've drafted them. I mean, come on, you can't even get picked in the second round?? That said, Withers looks like he can probably at least fill the sneakers of a guy who never got any minutes.
> 
> ...


Some pretty good players often go undrafted. Brad Miller in Sacremento for one. 

Drafting Adam killed our being slim at the two. All of our reserve guards produce when their number is called. 

Now we need to determine if Brevin is going to be here or not, so that we can turn our attention to making Primo sixth man of the year.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

So im guessing you have May starting?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> So im guessing you have May starting?


Sure.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Geraldmutumbo said:


> Some pretty good players often go undrafted. Brad Miller in Sacremento for one.


Right, it happens sometimes, but that's not the way to bet.[/QUOTE]




> Drafting Adam killed our being slim at the two.


I never assume that one person can/should be the end of a discussion. Things happen. SEE: Emeka Okafor.



> Now we need to determine if Brevin is going to be here or not, so that we can turn our attention to making Primo sixth man of the year.


Sounds good. I've always like Brezec a lot.

Laurie


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Im not 100% sure May deserves to start. Primoz should be our starter until May starts to prove himself or barring an injury to Primoz


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Im not 100% sure May deserves to start. Primoz should be our starter until May starts to prove himself or barring an injury to Primoz


Hmmm...Yeah, maybe you're right. Primoz to start, then, with May coming off the bench.

Laurie


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This is great news. I'm a huge Withers fan and he has a ton of physical talent. The big question with him is effort as he should have been one of the best players at Portsmouth and he wasn't. Most of the reports from draftexpress said they didn't see a lot of effort from him.

Hopefully the experience of being undrafted will put a chip on his shoulders and he'll deliver in summer league and then in camp.


----------

